# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  Máy CNC C-frame 2030-

## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Con máy cũ chưa xong lại dính vào con mới
Máy đã hoàn thành 80% 
Nhôm tấm cũ + sắt  
lấy dấu rồi khoan ráp lại .chưa căn chỉnh gì cả
Ray 15 .20 vitme 14 bước 5,10
Hành trình 310X200X80 . khoảng 70kg





spindle dự là sẽ dùng con này ko biết ổn ko

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Nhôm với ít sắt mà tới 70kg thì không hề nhẹ ạ.
Có cái trục Z hơi ngắn.. cần nâng cấp. Bác cứ chạy rồi dùng nó build cái Z mới cho nó là ngon ạ.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu spindle đúng kress germany thì ok , chứ xài hàng copy china giống thế thì mua luôn makita cho nó dữ ( ồn lắm nhưng mạnh lắm , 800W china không có cửa )

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vâng .em cũng chưa dùng bao giờ.
Loại 800 w khoảng hơn triệu tý .ko biết hàng kress xịn hay tàu nữa
Loại này có điều tốc chạy 10 k cho đỡ ồn.chứ chạy 30k ồn và bạc đạn nhanh hỏng lắm

----------


## Nam CNC

makita 3701N made in japan chắc mắc cỡ con 2.2kw 4 bạc 7xxx đó , bộ rẻ sao !!! , hàng 2nd tầm 500-700K.

thôi thì chịu khó thêm 1 chút làm lại cái Z đi , cái combo này chẳng bỏ công , đã gánh spindle chịu lực xoắn khi cắt mà lại yếu nhất . Chịu khó tìm bộ khác gấu hơn hay tự ráp cho nó máu , sau đó lắp con nào vào chạy cũng ngon.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Mưa bão up cái hình
đã xong chỉ còn lắp spin vào la ok

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, huanpt, toanho

----------

